# First Iteration Of Ics For The X



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

I got MIUI w ICS framework working on the D2G meaning I will be porting to the D2 and X tomorrow. This means that ICS is indeed possible for our devices and is relatively straightforward to move to. If you think my 20 sbf's with the d2g were worth it then please donate a buck or two =)


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

This is awesome news!


----------



## Magnus (Jun 10, 2011)

Awesome work! Looking forward to it.


----------



## jdhas (Jun 14, 2011)

aceoyame said:


> I got MIUI w ICS framework working on the D2G meaning I will be porting to the D2 and X tomorrow. This means that ICS is indeed possible for our devices and is relatively straightforward to move to. If you think my 20 sbf's with the d2g were worth it then please donate a buck or two =)


Wait, what? It's not April 1 for a few months now....


----------



## sh4ne (Aug 20, 2011)

aceoyame said:


> I got MIUI w ICS framework working on the D2G meaning I will be porting to the D2 and X tomorrow. This means that ICS is indeed possible for our devices and is relatively straightforward to move to. If you think my 20 sbf's with the d2g were worth it then please donate a buck or two =)


I am so excite! (Borat quote...i'm not illiterate i swear)


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

How is it running so far? Any faster than gingerbread?


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh now this is some news. I know what I'm testing with my DX at some point. After the all important nandroid backup.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

I really like miui and can't wait to see the subtle changes ics makes to it. Can't wait to try this.


----------



## lancasterv3 (Jun 13, 2011)

this is good I cannot wait to see what ics can do for the x


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

Well on the D2G it is faster, that is definite. Battery seems a bit better too. I will be working on the X's port soon. I wanna get you guys done first and then the D2. Since I haven't done any releases for the X yet you guys are still a little skeptical it seems lol.


----------



## Magnus (Jun 10, 2011)

I think its more of a "Holy crap our locked bootloader phone is going to be able to run ICS?!"


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

aceoyame said:


> Well on the D2G it is faster, that is definite. Battery seems a bit better too. I will be working on the X's port soon. I wanna get you guys done first and then the D2. Since I haven't done any releases for the X yet you guys are still a little skeptical it seems lol.


I'm far from skeptical of your abilities. I've heard great things about you. Bring it on!


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

wha wha what?


----------



## ejgilkey (Jun 7, 2011)

Thread subscribed. I can't wait! Do you work with MIUI exclusively? Would this make a stock ICS port pretty straightforward?


----------



## SaurusX (Jun 15, 2011)

Doesn't everyone know that this is impossible? There is no ICS kernel for the X, hence there can be no ICS on the X. BTW, is there a sarcasm tag somewhere?


----------



## PaulEBoy (Aug 4, 2011)

SaurusX said:


> Doesn't everyone know that this is impossible? There is no ICS kernel for the X, hence there can be no ICS on the X. BTW, is there a sarcasm tag somewhere?


 Contempt Prior to Investigation? I guess when Ace has put ICS out judgement comes then!


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

tthis sounds real cool. but im kind of lost, you took the framework from ics and made it work on miui? and does this mean it still works like miui just optimized to run smoother with the ics framework?

either way, its great to hear that ics is possible.

and to the people that doubt it, i dont think you really need an ICS kernel to run ics, remember when we were running cm7 which was GB on the froyo kernel?


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

You don't need the ICS kernel to run it. I guess all those devices running SDK based roms are hoax's then? GB's kernel is a good enough match for it that it works. Granted you don't have ALL the features that ICS would add like hardware accelerated 2D but it runs.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

According to google about ice cream sandwich, "Theoretically [it] should work for any 2.3 device."


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

amm5890 said:


> tthis sounds real cool. but im kind of lost, you took the framework from ics and made it work on miui? and does this mean it still works like miui just optimized to run smoother with the ics framework?
> 
> either way, its great to hear that ics is possible.
> 
> and to the people that doubt it, i dont think you really need an ICS kernel to run ics, remember when we were running cm7 which was GB on the froyo kernel?


It looks and acts like MIUI still. It's like we dropped a new engine inside a car =) Just faster and better for the future.


----------



## SaurusX (Jun 15, 2011)

aceoyame said:


> You don't need the ICS kernel to run it. I guess all those devices running SDK based roms are hoax's then? GB's kernel is a good enough match for it that it works. Granted you don't have ALL the features that ICS would add like hardware accelerated 2D but it runs.


LIES! All lies! *Head explodes*


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Bookmarked this thread to see when it's released.

@Ace, are you gonna start a new thread or post the link here at least, when you get it ported?


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

It is already released over in MIUI developer forum


----------



## dust (Jul 5, 2011)

can you post a link?


----------



## willyjay (Jul 2, 2011)

dust said:


> can you post a link?


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/9279-ics-miui-test-1119/


----------



## Dem389 (Jun 19, 2011)

SaurusX said:


> and to the people that doubt it, i dont think you really need an ICS kernel to run ics, remember when we were running cm7 which was GB on the froyo kernel?


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

aceoyame said:


> Well on the D2G it is faster, that is definite. Battery seems a bit better too. I will be working on the X's port soon. I wanna get you guys done first and then the D2. Since I haven't done any releases for the X yet you guys are still a little skeptical it seems lol.


Any chance you could explain how you accomplished such a feat?


----------



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

Dem389 said:


> Did you ignore the post below? How can you say it's lies when a similar thing has been done?


I believe your funnyometer needs recalibrating. Pretty sure he was joking.


----------

